

Goodbye, feedback button - deliminator
http://blog.canvasdropr.com/post/41779844127

======
roncohen
We're doing the same thing on our docs pages - it's really a good way to
figure out places where you need to improve.

And I hope they publish it as a client-side library as the article hints at.
We needed a solutions like this recently, but had to write our own that
connects to our Zendesk.

I was surprised that I found none of the customer support services that
support this kind of simple feedback. In general, customer support tools need
to up their game regarding client-side integration.

------
katzebach
Sign up here to keep posted on when the framework will launch!
<http://signup.reaktify.com/>

